#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Εύρεση εργασίας - Επιδοτούμενα προγράμματα >  > > >  >  >  Πρακτικές συμβουλές σε μεσήλικες που αναζητούν εργασία

## Xάρης

Προσπαθήστε να μην περιορίζεστε στις αρνητικές πλευρές και ακολουθήστε τις παρακάτω συμβουλές για την αναζήτηση εργασίας:
Εάν θεωρείτε ότι είστε υπερκαταρτισμένοι, «πουλήστε» τα προσόντα σας ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες των εργοδοτών. Αφού συγκεντρώσετε όσες περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορείτε για την εταιρεία και τη συγκεκριμένη θέση, πρέπει να φανταστείτε πώς μπορείτε να ταιριάξετε πλήρως τα προσόντα με τις απαιτήσεις της θέσης.
_ Βεβαιωθείτε ότι έχετε αξιοποιήσει αποτελεσματικά τα προσόντα σας, αντιστοιχίζοντάς τα με κάθε ένα από τα κριτήρια που αναφέρονται στην περιγραφή της θέσης εργασίας.
_ Προβάλετε την προϋπηρεσία σας ως πλεονέκτημα για τη συμβολή σας στην εταιρεία.
_ Υπογραμμίστε το γεγονός ότι η εταιρεία θα επωφεληθεί από την πρόσληψη υπαλλήλου με πολυετή πείρα και τονίστε τις ακόλουθες δεξιότητες: 
ικανότητα επίλυσης προβλημάτων και εργασίας στο πλαίσιο ομάδας, δεξιότητες διαπροσωπικής επικοινωνίας καθώς και εξαιρετικές σχέσεις με τους πελάτες.Επικρατεί η άποψη ότι οι μεσήλικες εργαζόμενοι δεν είναι τόσο εξοικειωμένοι με την τεχνολογία όσο οι νεότεροι συνάδελφοί τους. Υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι για να αποδείξετε ότι γνωρίζετε τις τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις, όπως παραδείγματος χάριν χρησιμοποιώντας μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης και διατηρώντας ιστολόγιο. Οι διαδικτυακοί τόποι Facebook, Twitter και LinkedIn αποτελούν χρήσιμα μέσα για να προβάλετε το προφίλ σας και να έρθετε σε επαφή με εργοδότες και εταιρείες προσλήψεων.Σήμερα, πολλοί εργοδότες στις συνεντεύξεις θέτουν ερωτήσεις σχετικά με τον τρόπο που έχουν χειριστεί οι υποψήφιοι συγκεκριμένες καταστάσεις. Για παράδειγμα:
"_στην προηγούμενή σας θέση, είχατε ποτέ διαφωνία με συνάδελφό σας και πώς χειριστήκατε το πρόβλημα;_"
Η απάντησή σας πρέπει να είναι σύντομη και συγκεκριμένη αντί να περιλαμβάνει όλες τις προηγούμενες εμπειρίες σας, καθώς ο εξεταστής μπορεί να αισθανθεί ότι κατακλύζεται από υπερβολικές πληροφορίες.Η συνέντευξη μπορεί να πραγματοποιείται από νεότερο σε ηλικία εργαζόμενο, ο οποίος μπορεί να διστάσει να υποβάλει ένα βασικό και σημαντικό ερώτημα:
"_Δεν θα ήταν ταπεινωτικό για εσάς να προσληφθείτε σε θέση η οποία θεωρείται από πολλούς κατώτερη των προσόντων σας και όπου οι προϊστάμενοί σας είναι νεώτερης ηλικίας;_"
Πρέπει να είστε προετοιμασμένοι για μια τέτοια ερώτηση, είτε τεθεί είτε όχι. Είναι δυνατόν να δοθεί έμμεση απάντηση με την τήρηση θετικής στάσης σε όλες τις απαντήσεις σας σχετικά με την προς πλήρωση θέση και την καταλληλότητα της υποψηφιότητάς σας.

*Πηγή:* EURES

----------

